# Erster Selbstbau-PC



## Zalandor (20. September 2014)

Mahlzeit, 
Da mein momentaner PC langsam aber sicher in den Ruhestand möchte (ist ja auch schon etwas über 3 Jahre alt), wollte ich mir zu Weihnachten mal einen neuen kaufen und habe mir vorgenommen ihn dann auch selbst zusammen zu stellen. Vorher hab ich mir immer ne Kiste von Saturn oder MediaMarkt geholt, aber Selbstbau-PCs sollen ja meist nen besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben und besser auf den Besitzer zugeschnitten sein. Der PC ist fürs zocken und vielleicht irgendwann mal ein wenig Bild-/Videobearbeitung, was die Spiele angeht : TESO, BF3/4, bald hoffentlich GTA V, Dota und was halt noch so kommt...

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, was haltet ihr von der Zusammenstellung? 

https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...220f785e424587a0b5ef832a864b3c139598f30ecab5b

Das ist nur meine ungefähre Vorstellung, werde auch die GraKa von Asus nehmen, ist halt nur nochnicht gelistet und ob ich eine Soundkarte reinhaue überleg ich noch..hab zwar n 5.1 System, aber auch nur eins für 60€, ob sich das dann lohnt, weiß ich nicht so recht..

Preislich sollte es sich in dem jetztigen Rahmen bewegen, wenn mir jemand jedoch gute Gründe nennt etwas mehr auszugeben, wird das sicherlich auch noch drin sein 

Edit.: bin ziemlich unerfahren was die Abstimmung von PC Komponenten angeht, bin also für Vorschläge mehr als offen..


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2014)

Das passt generell gut, aber es gibt ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu optimieren...


Also, bei der Grafikkarte würde ich auf jeden Fall eine mit 2-3 Lüftern nehmen, weil die leiser sind als das Standarddesign. Oder auch eine AMD R9 290, die ist ähnlich stark und besser verfügbar, weil die Nvidia ja brandneu ist.

Festplatte: die ist für Notebooks gedacht. Such eine 3,5 Zoll, 7200 U/Min - 45-55€ für 1000€

RAM: viel zu teuer. mehr als ca 65€ sollten 8GB nicht kosten, und es reicht dabei auch völlig, DDR3-1600 zu nehmen

CPU+Board: willst Du denn unbedingt auch übertakten? Wenn nein, dann bekommst Du mit dem Xeon E3-1230v3 oder 1231v3 die quasi gleiche Leistung für ca 210-220€ (die sind technisch an sich auch corei7, nur ohne Grafikeinheit), und dann reicht auch ein Board mit H97-Chipsatz für 80€ völlig aus - du zahlst also anders gesagt nur fürs Übertakten um die 120€ drauf, obwohl es derzeit und auch in naher Zukunft kaum was bringen wird. Ganz nebenbei könntest Du dann auch einen etwas kleineren, günstigeren CPU-Kühler nehmen

BluRay: wozu? Zum BluRay-Schauen würd ich lieber nen externen Player kaufen, die sind auch nicht teurer als ein BluRay-Laufwerk plus eine noch nötige, kostenpflichtige gute Software, und Player sind auch unkomplizierter, bergen nicht die Gefahr, dass es wegen irgendeines Softwareproblems hakt 

Soundkarte brauchst Du auf keinen Fall, selbst wenn es ein 60€-STEREO-System wäre   bei 5.1 aber schon mal erst Recht nicht


----------



## Zalandor (20. September 2014)

Erst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Die GTX 970 von ASUS die ich gesehen hatte, hatte auch 2 bzw. 3 Lüfter (Test von ComputerBase Bild Die Asus geht in die Breite, die Gigabyte in die Länge (36/79) - ComputerBase ), hätte vielleicht die Namen mit angeben sollen (Strix/G1 Gaming), wobei die Lautstärke meiner ATI jetzt bei BF4 eh nicht übertroffen werden kann 
Wollte halt gerade bei der GraKa etwas mehr ausgeben, weil mein System jetzt gerade da die Schwäche hat und die GTX 970 ist ja nur wenig schlechter als die 980, welche ja mometan so das Schmuckstück von Nvidia ist, was ich so gelesen habe.
Und die Verfügbarkeit wird ja bis Weihnachten hoffentlich besser sein  Werd' aber mal schauen was deine so kann im Vergleich.

Das mit der Festplatte hatte ich jetzt nicht so im Blick, werd das ändern..
Auch den Arbeitsspeicher tausch ich dann mal, danke^^

Das übertakten würde für mich dann zu gegebenen Zeitpunkt schon in Frage kommen,  wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, wie sich der Markt in den nächsten Jahren so entwickelt.. 
Habe allerdings jetzt auch nur überwältigende Meinungen von den i5/i7 gehört und wollte mir das nicht entgehen lassen ^^

Das BluRay-Laufwerk bräuchte ich dann auch um mal was zu brennen.. da reicht mein Player leider nicht zu aus 

Ja, das mit der Soundkarte dachte ich mir schon..

Edit.: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220bd238fc5b042825978e4f00e5d33f16603359c7186 
Das wäre es dann mit neuer Festplatte/neuem Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## iPol0nski (21. September 2014)

Jetzt gibts eigentlich nichts mehr zu bemängeln


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2014)

Zalandor schrieb:


> Das übertakten würde für mich dann zu gegebenen Zeitpunkt schon in Frage kommen,  wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, wie sich der Markt in den nächsten Jahren so entwickelt..
> Habe allerdings jetzt auch nur überwältigende Meinungen von den i5/i7 gehört und wollte mir das nicht entgehen lassen ^^
> 
> Das BluRay-Laufwerk bräuchte ich dann auch um mal was zu brennen.. da reicht mein Player leider nicht zu aus
> ...



Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft BluRays brennen, oder? Die Rohlinge sind rel teuer, und es macht keinen Sinn, sich "echte" BluRay-Filme zu brennen. Filme in FullHD bekommst Du auch anders zu einem externen Player. Und für Datensicherung ist BluRay sowieso Unfug bei den Preisen für externe Festplatten und große USB-Sticks 

Und wegen des Übertaktens solltest Du halt nur überlegen, ob es sich wirklich lohnen kann. Du zahlst halt 120€ drauf im Vergleich zu einem PC mit einem Xeon ( = core i7) und weißt dann noch nicht mal, ob es - wenn es denn dann mal nötig wird - überhaupt viel bringt, wenn Du übertaktest, oder ob es dann nicht ne neue CPU inkl. Board für ca 250-300€ gibt, die schon wieder auch ohne Übertaktung besser wäre als ein übertakteter i7-4790k. Für die alte CPU+Board bekommst Du dann ja noch was, dann hast Du 120€ vorher gespart - kann also gut sein, dass Du in 3-4 Jahren, wenn mal der Xeon/i7 bei Standardtakt schwächelt, mit in der Summe keinem oder nur geringem Aufpreis ne stärkere CPU+Board-Kombi bekommst als ein übertakteter i7-4790k. Das alles nur als Hinweis  

Ansonsten passt der PC gut. Allerdings kann sich bis Weihnachten auch noch was ändern zumindest bei den Preisen und evlt. auch bei der Frage, wie es bei den Grafikkarten in Preis-Leistung aussieht.


----------



## Zalandor (21. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft BluRays brennen, oder? Die Rohlinge sind rel teuer, und es macht keinen Sinn, sich "echte" BluRay-Filme zu brennen. Filme in FullHD bekommst Du auch anders zu einem externen Player. Und für Datensicherung ist BluRay sowieso Unfug bei den Preisen für externe Festplatten und große USB-Sticks



Naja, da hast natürlich auch wieder recht, hatte es halt letztens erst, wo ich wem was brennen wollte und nicht direkt meine Festplatte für ne Woche abgeben wollte.. Aber im Endeffekt wäre ne neue externe da auch sinnvoller, als n Laufwerk ^^

Ich werd mir den Xeon auch mal reinhauen mit nem anderen Board und beide Konfis im Auge behalten bis Weihnachten bzw. bis gute Angebote kommen..

i7 : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2201d1c4d72ceb47a00b417937d7325713d388c32f162 

Xeon : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22005a32de459bfae3395d0bbaffc01aac6d69affa17c

edit.: jetzt mit ASUS GraKa (inkl. 2 Lüftern)

Das neue Board würde dann auch passen, oder?  Das Board vorher hatte mich nur wegen der "Beschleunigung des durch Spiele verursachten Netzwerkverkehrs" angezogen, wobei ich jetzt auch nicht weiß, ob man das als 08-15 Gamer wirklich spürbar merkt.. 

Der i5Core i5-4690K hat ja 100MHz mehr, dafür aber nur 4 Threads (der Xeon ja 8 ), ich denke mal die Threads sind dann ausschlaggebender als die 100MHz, oder?

Und noch was anderes, reicht das Netzteil denn? Mir wurde von nem Kollegen empfohlen nen Leistungsstärkeres zu nehmen, da er meint es könnten hier Probleme aufkommen..


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (21. September 2014)

Bei der Grafikkarte wäre als Alternative noch die 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail), die läuft unter Last noch etwas ruhiger. Die ASUS hat aber dafür den Vorteil, dass sie im Desktopbetrieb die Lüfter ganz ausschalten kann und somit geräuschlos läuft. Das Netzteil reicht auf jeden Fall aus. Selbst beim Übertakten solltest du noch unter der 500-Watt-Marke bleiben. Das Board beim i7 passt, nur glaube ich auch nicht, ob du da so einen großen Unterschied zu einer Version merkst, die 30€ günstiger ist. Beim Xeon würde ich dann dafür noch ein paar Euro drauflegen und ein ATX-Board holen. Platz hast du ja genug in dem Gehäuse. Bsp.: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


----------



## Zalandor (21. September 2014)

Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte wäre als Alternative noch die 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail), die läuft unter Last noch etwas ruhiger. Die ASUS hat aber dafür den Vorteil, dass sie im Desktopbetrieb die Lüfter ganz ausschalten kann und somit geräuschlos läuft. Beim Xeon würde ich dann dafür noch ein paar Euro drauflegen und ein ATX-Board holen. Platz hast du ja genug in dem Gehäuse. Bsp.: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail



Hey, danke erst mal für den Ratschlag.

Ob die jetzt unter Volllast etwas leiser ist, ist mir recht Schnuppe, meine rastet jetzt förmlich aus bei BF4 (ist ne ATI Radeon HD 5850) und da stört es mich auch nicht.. 

Was wäre denn der Vorteil eines ATX-Boards? Wie gesagt, bin nicht gerade ein Fachmann..

& schönen Start in die neue Arbeitswoche


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (21. September 2014)

Zalandor schrieb:


> Was wäre denn der Vorteil eines ATX-Boards? Wie gesagt, bin nicht gerade ein Fachmann..


Du hast ein paar Steckplätze mehr und dadurch etwas mehr Platz. Wenn du später noch eine Soundkarte einbauen willst oder eine zweite Grafikkarte, hängen die nicht so nah aufeinander und die Kühlung funktioniert dann besser. Schädlich ist es nicht, ein mATX-Board zu benutzen, aber ich persönlich würde nur dazu raten, wenn Geld- oder Platzmangel im Gehäuse herrscht.


----------



## Zalandor (22. September 2014)

Danke für die Erläuterung.



Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> wenn Geld- oder Platzmangel im Gehäuse herrscht.


Platz sollte genug da sein ^^ und die 10€ wenn's hoch kommt sind ja auch nicht mehr die Rede wert.

Kannst du evtl. noch ne Aussage bezüglich des i5 und Xeons machen? Also im Bezug auf die 100MHz und den 4 bzw. 8 Threads?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (22. September 2014)

Bei den aktuellen Spielen gibt es kaum einen Unterschied. Da hat mal der Xeon und mal der i5 ein Prozent mehr Leistung. Könnt allerdings für die Zukunft interessant werden, da die aktuellen Konsolen nun auch 8-Kern-CPUs verbaut haben. Dass demnächst dann die Spiele doch auf acht Kerne optimiert werden und davon profitieren können. Also zukunftssicherer bist du mit dem Xeon auf jeden Fall. Und bei Anwendungen hast du mit dem Xeon grundsätzlich so 10% mehr Performance, beim Video-Encodieren sogar fast 25% mehr.


----------



## Zalandor (22. September 2014)

Alles klar, besten Dank! Dann steht der Konfi mit dem Xeon wohl nichts mehr im Wege 

 ->  https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207e10b3db98081044884e60a2404e48cafb629a25f6


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2014)

Da ist zwar jetzt i der KOnfig der i7 mit drin, aber an sich egal. Es kann halt sein, dass bis Weihnachten bei den Bauteilen sich andere "Modell" bei Board, RAM, Netzteil usw. anbieten wegen Preis-Leistung, aber generell ist das Setting Xeon 1230 bzw 1231 plus H97-Board pus 2x4GB DDR3-1600-RAM mit nem Markennetzteil 450-550W optimal. Bei der Grafikkarte hängt es davon ab, wie die Preise in ca 2 Monaten aussehen, da kann natürlich bis dahin doch eine andere Karte die beste Wahl sein fürs Budget

Und bei SSD/Festplatte nimmt man halt das, was man braucht. Gehäuse sind ab 40€ an sich alle solide und sehr gut brauchbar. Dazu irgendein DVD-Brenner, und fertig. vlt. noch ne externe 500 bis 1000GB-HDD für Backup.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (22. September 2014)

Ich würde das Gehäuse noch austauschen. Das Fractal Define R4 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz liegt im gleichen Preisbereich, ist schallgedämmt und hat zwei statt einem USB 3.0-Frontanschluss. Außerdem noch Kabelmanagement, wo ich mir bei dem Antec jetzt nicht sicher bin. Das heißt, die Kabel werden größtenteils hinter dem Mainboard verlegt und stören so den Luftstrom im Gehäuse kaum. Güngstigere Varianten wären noch das BitFenix Shinobi, das Cooltek Antiphon oder das Corsair Carbide Series 200R


----------



## Zalandor (22. September 2014)

Und beim Gehäuse hab ich mir extra was "ausgefallenderes" ausgesucht, hatte bisher immer ein eher schlichtes und wollte mal nen Blickfang auf dem Schreibtisch stehen haben 
Und wie gesagt, Lautstärke (im Bezug auf Schalldämmung) ist für mich nicht ausschlaggebend, höchstens mehr Anschlüsse vorne wären halt Vorteilhaft, aber wichtig war mir halt auch erst mal ein optimales innenleben


----------



## Zalandor (22. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da ist zwar jetzt i der KOnfig der i7 mit drin, aber an sich egal.



Bei mir ist der Xeon drin.. hast vielleicht deinen Warenkorb nicht ersetzt/überschrieben?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (22. September 2014)

Ja, der Xeon ist bei dem Warenkorb mit drin. Würde wie gesagt noch das Gehäuse austauschen, aber sonst gäbe es von meiner Seite ein Okay. Und bis Weihnachten kann sich noch einiges ändern  Hab vor kurzem mal zwei meiner Zusammenstellungen verglichen, die ich für einen Kumpel gemacht hatte. Seine Anfrage kam im März, den PC mit der aktualisierten Zusammenstellung hat er sich jetzt vor zwei Wochen geholt. War doch schon ein deutlicher Unterschied drin


----------



## Zalandor (22. September 2014)

Denke auch, dass sich in den nächsten Wochen/Monat da noch das ein oder andere ändert, wobei ich natürlich am liebsten sofort bestellen möchte 

Aber wegen dem Gehäuse : Nehmen wir mal an ich nehme das gedämmte Fractal Define R4, das ist ja an sich "nackt", aber das könnte man doch theoretisch lackieren, oder?


----------



## iPol0nski (22. September 2014)

In wie fern nackt? Das ist halt schlicht und ich würde da nicht lackieren,wenn man das nicht professionell Macht siehts kacke aus^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2014)

Zalandor schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass sich in den nächsten Wochen/Monat da noch das ein oder andere ändert, wobei ich natürlich am liebsten sofort bestellen möchte
> 
> Aber wegen dem Gehäuse : Nehmen wir mal an ich nehme das gedämmte Fractal Define R4, das ist ja an sich "nackt", aber das könnte man doch theoretisch lackieren, oder?



Lackieren könntest du jedes Gehäuse. Aber es gibt genug andere Gehäuse - musst halt mal sagen, was genau Du suchst ^^


----------



## Zalandor (22. September 2014)

Wenn ich wüsste was ich suche, dann bräuche ich mich ja nicht mehr umgucken 
Nein, bin halt noch unentschlossen was das Gehäuse angeht.. einerseits hätte ich gerne mal was anderes, vielleicht mit Fenster/Beleuchtung (darf aber natürlich jetzt nicht aussehen wie'n Ufo mit Pornolämpchen), aber auf der anderen Seite wäre einer wie der Cooltek Antiphon auch reizvoll, elegant und schlicht (und leise)^^
Wichtig wären da dann genug Anschlüsse vorne und ein schönes Kabelmanagement, sowie eine schöne, aussagekräftige Optik.. bis jetzt hab ich halt noch nicht den Moment gehabt, wo ich bei einem Gehäuse gesagt hab "Ker ist das geil, das will ich"


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2014)

Ein solides Mittelklassemodell mit Beleuchtung UND massig Platz wäre zB das hier http://geizhals.at/de/sharkoon-t28-gruen-mit-sichtfenster-a709619.html

Oder schlichter, aber mit "Ecken und Kanten" Enermax iVektor schwarz (ECA3311A-B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder "aggressiv" und "futuristisch" AeroCool Mechatron schwarz Mesh Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder wiederum sehr schlicht Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 anthrazit, schallged  wobei ICH das nicht mag mit geschlossener Front, weil es nervt, wenn man mal ne CD/DVD einlegen will


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (22. September 2014)

Sonst such dir hier was raus


----------



## Zalandor (22. September 2014)

Hab mal den Sharkoon T9 rein genommen, der hat mir optisch noch ein bisschen besser gefallen als der T28..

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22031cdc16bdf47024f0bebd4fb71268f533b817ebbae

Bei pcgameshardware hab ich auch nichts gescheiteres mehr auf den ersten Blick gefunden, aber vielleicht find ich ja morgen noch was passenderes 

Danke für die schnellen Angebote !


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2014)

Komisch, dass der T9 ausgerechnet bei mindfactory so teuer ist ^^  kostet zB bei hardwareversand nur 55€ Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Der T28 hätte mehr Platz für lange Grafikkarten, also FALLS Du eine sehr gute mal nachkaufst, musst Du da aufpassen ( T9 maximal 30cm)


----------



## Zalandor (23. September 2014)

Ich bezweifel stark, dass ich mir mal so eine Monster GraKa holen werde :b 

Aber die 2 sind so optisch das, was ich dann doch bevorzugen würde..

Ist die verbaute Beleuchtung denn eher stromsparend oder stromfressend bei so dingern?


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2014)

Das sind LEDs, die spielen quasi keine Rolle.


----------



## Zalandor (23. September 2014)

Gut...

hab jetzt allerdings von 2 Kollegen gehört, dass Sharkoon nicht gerade Qualität liefert.. bei beiden sind die usb 3.0 Anschlüsse vorne nach ca. nem Jahr nicht mehr so funktionsfähig (Wackelkontakt), ist das "normal" oder bloß Zufall, dass gerade die beiden das hatten? (Unterschiedliche Gehäuse, aber zum selben Zeitpunkt gekauft) 

Wäre n Coolermaster da evtl. hochwertiger und mit mehr Lebensdauer gesegnet?


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2014)

Also, an sich tun sich die ganzen Gehäuse nix und sind alle solide. Wenn da ein USB nicht mehr geht, dann kann das nur an nem Wackelkontakt liegen, das kann an sich überall passieren, wenn man da sehr oft was an/absteckt. Ich glaub nicht, dass da ein Hersteller bei nem ähnlichen Preis klar besseres liefert. Is auch die Frage, was die damals gekauft haben - wenn es das damals 30€-Teil war, kann das schon eher sein als bei einem jetzt-50€-Gehäuse


----------



## Zalandor (23. September 2014)

Stimmt wohl, hatte auch vergessen zu fragen was das für eins war..

Und jetzt kommt langsam dann die Frage auf, WO ich das ganze bestelle.. eher beim Fachmann Vorort oder doch im Internet zum selber zusammen bauen? (angenommen preislich wäre es im gleichen Rahmen)


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2014)

Also, im Netz isses sicher billiger, zudem wird ein "kleiner" Laden auch mit hoher Sicherheit gar nicht die ganzen Produkte haben, ggf. auch zB GAR keine Asus-Produkte oder so was...   aber du kannst natürlich mal bei Läden in der Nähe nachfragen.


----------



## Zalandor (23. September 2014)

War heute kurz bei uns im CitX-Laden um mir Gehäuse anzugucken und der Verkäufer meinte dann, nachdem ich meine Situation etwas erörtert hatte und grob gesagt hab was ich drin haben möchte, dass es an sich möglich wäre alles dort zu bekommen.. werd aber nächste Woche nochmal mit meiner Konfi dahin und gucken was er davon liefern kann, ohne auf andere Hersteller auszuweichen..

Nächste Frage : Ich hab im Laden und generell im Internet bei Gaming-PCs in der Preisklasse (1000€ aufwärts) gesehen, dass meistens 16GB Arbeitsspeicher verbaut sind und hab mich deswegen gefragt, ob das einen spürbaren Leistungsschub bringt? Ich hab bei mir ja nur 8 drin


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2014)

Mehr als 8Gb bringt in Games derzeit noch rein gar nix, und es ist auch noch lange nicht so weit, dass man sagen kann "jo, in spätestens nem Jahr wird es was bringen". Wir sind grad mal so weit, dass inzwischen "mehr als 4GB" auf jeden Fall besser, aber noch nicht mal zwingend nötig sind. Und weil "man" halt immer 2 Riegel nimmt, geht man direkt auf 2x4GB = 8GB. Es schadet aber auch nicht, wenn man 16GB nimmt. Nur sind das direkt 70€ mehr bei den aktuellen Preisen - ich hab selber Anfang LETZTEN Jahres 16GB gekauft, aber kosteten 16Gb nur INSGESAMT 70€, also der Aufpreis von 8 auf 16 war grad mal ca 30€. Und weil ich auch neben Games Anwendungen hab, die mal RAM-Intensive Dinge nutzen, hab ich die "paar Euro" dann investiert  

Die Frage ist halt dann auch: wird mit 16Gb "geblendet", und dann steckt da für 1000€ wegen des Mehrpreises vom RAM nur eine 150€-Grafikkarte drin oder statt eines Core i5 / Xeon nur ein Core i3 oder AMD FX 8350 oder so?


----------



## Zalandor (23. September 2014)

Alles klar, dann lass ich's so, man kann ja bei Bedarf dann was ändern.. 

Bei ner Konfi hier steht z.B. nur "Mainboard mit Intel Z Chipsatz" oder einfach nur "16GB DDR3 Markenspeicher".. denke mal, das da halt eher was billiges genommen wird.. aber mich solls ja nicht stören^^


----------



## Zalandor (23. September 2014)

So, da mein Ping zu hoch war zum zocken (keine Ahnung was die Telekom da wieder macht^^) hab ich mich jetzt mal n paar Stunden intensiver damit beschäftigt...

Der wäre eigentlich schon perfekt, weiß nur nicht wie das Licht bei den Lüftern an der Seite "wirkt" und ist da der Preis doch schon echt.. schwer verdaulich 
https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-cm-storm-trooper-mit-sichtfenster-sgc-5000-kwn1-gp-a932274.html

Der hier schaut auch sehr gut aus und ist auch preislich natürlich geeigneter, nur find ich den nicht ganz so.. schnittig und elegant anzusehen wie den CM ^^
https://geizhals.de/in-win-grone-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-a866690.html

Die Sharkoons sind im Rückblick etwas zu.. langweilig und einfach


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2014)

Vor allem das CoolerMaster ist halt RIESIG - das ist für übergroße XL-ATX-Mainboards und 8 Festplatten gedacht. Und das In Win ist für EATX gedacht, auch größer als "normal" - beides sind halt dann auch recht teure Gehäuse. Wenn die Dir gefallen, okay...

Hier wären aber günstigere, die vlt auch ähnlich sind

Cooler Master HAF912 Advanced schwarz (RC-912A-KKN1)
Cooler Master CM 690 III mit Sichtfenster (CMS-693-KWN1)
Antec Three Hundred Two (0761345-15320-1)
AeroCool XPredator X3 Devil Red Edition mit Sichtfenster
Xigmatek Cavalry (CCM-44BBX-U01)


----------



## Zalandor (24. September 2014)

Ja, den Predator hatte ich auch im Blick, allerdings muss ich mir nochmal Bilder/Videos bezüglich der roten Farbe oben angucken, nicht, dass das zu viel wird^^

edit.: Bei Mindfactory gibts, weswegen auch immer, nur den X1er.. hab den mal + 2 Lüfter (auch wenn ich sie nicht wirklich brauche denke ich mal) reingenommen...
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22035f144e0929bbb2c6a742c3393323fd4c493008f72
Find's nur etwas schade, dass der kleine kein Seitenfenster hat.. Dann werd ich zumindest das Gehäuse wohl woanders bestellen müssen, wenn es der X3 wird

Der Xigmatek sieht an sich auch gut aus, allerdings habe ich mich jetzt ein wenig in die rot/schwarz-Kombination + beleuchtete Lüfter verguckt und da ist der mir zu schlicht und lackieren sollte man als Leihe ja besser lassen 

Der Rest sagt mir nicht so zu, eben wegen der Farbgebung und dem eher schlichten Design


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Also, die LEDs sind ja idR die der Lüfter, die kann man ja auch Wechseln oder abschalten


----------



## Zalandor (24. September 2014)

Ja, aber etwas rot muss da schon sein, also entweder die 2 die ich gepostet hab oder der x3.. sind eigentlich genau wie ichs wollte


----------



## Zalandor (25. September 2014)

Und noch was anderes.. welches Betriebssystem würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Win7 oder 8? Habe mich nicht sonderlich mit 8 beschäftigt, hab momentan 7 drauf und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden.. weiß jetzt nicht was besser fürs gaming ausgelegt ist..


----------



## donma08 (25. September 2014)

Wenn du 7 schon hast - bleib dabei!


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2014)

Win8 kann beim ein oder anderen Game etwas mehr Leistung bringen, aber wenn du eh schon 7 hast, dann bleib dabei. Bald kommt ja auch Win9 schon raus, vlt. "lohnt" sich das dann.


----------



## Zalandor (26. September 2014)

Alles klar, Danke. Dann behalte ich 7 erstmal..


----------

